# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-Nakon-transfera-II?p=3019042#post3019042

## Ziggy40

Cure dugo me nije bilo..citam vas redovno i cestitam od ❤️ svim novim trudnicama
Rominka bas mi je zao, veselila sam se da ce ovaj put ipak biti pozitivno..ali doci ce i tvoj trenutak..veliki zagrljaj ti saljem

----------


## elvi

Za sad sve Ok. Bez daljnjeg krvarenja. Ono što je bilo 9 dnt. I to je to. 
Čekamo betu.

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tulipan37

Drzim fige! I bit ce sve ok!

----------


## little ivy

samo da se javim....
kontrolni uzv prošao dobra...6+1 i cuje se malo  :Heart: 
i dalje obavezno mirovanje

----------


## Tulipan37

Little ivy, super. Samo miruj kako su ti rekli.
Elvi, kad radis betu?

----------

